# Canon G7X macro really bad



## Mart0162 (Mar 4, 2015)

I recently upgraded from a G9 to a G7X and have been noticing it is very difficult to get a sharp macro image. I decided to do some direct comparisons and the problem is far worse than I thought. While the G9 does super sharp macro less than 1cm from the subject, with only slight softening around the edges, the G7X has to be several centimetres away and has terrible distortion everywhere except the centre of the image. I know they had to make compromises to fit such a fast lens into a small camera, but I suspect there may be something wrong with this one. Even in the centre where it is sharpest it is still far inferior to the G9.

Could someone else with a G7X take a similar photo so I can see whether there's something wrong with mine or it's just a shitty design? The photos are of a full HD laptop screen, taken as close as the autofocus can handle.

Sample G7X photo:
Dropbox - Monitor screen comparison G7X.JPG

Sample G9 photo for comparison:
Dropbox - Monitor screen close as possible G9.JPG

Thanks for any help!
Mart


----------



## KenC (Mar 4, 2015)

I remember reading this about the G1X, so I'm not that surprised that the G7X has this problem.  I have had a G11 for a few years and was considering getting either a G15 or G1X about a year ago but the poor macro capability of the G1X was a dealbreaker.  In the end I didn't get anything because I couldn't justify the cost for the G15 (or G16) just for a bit more compactness but probably not significantly better IQ.  In good lighting the G11 gives me images that are difficult to distinguish from the ones I get from a T2i, so I'll stay put for now.


----------



## goodguy (Mar 4, 2015)

KenC said:


> I remember reading this about the G1X, so I'm not that surprised that the G7X has this problem.  I have had a G11 for a few years and was considering getting either a G15 or G1X about a year ago but the poor macro capability of the G1X was a dealbreaker.  In the end I didn't get anything because I couldn't justify the cost for the G15 (or G16) just for a bit more compactness but probably not significantly better IQ.  In good lighting the G11 gives me images that are difficult to distinguish from the ones I get from a T2i, so I'll stay put for now.


G11 was a good camera, I bought few years ago the Canon G10 which was a nightmare in low light, Canon discontinued it very fast and fixed all the bad things the G10 had and called it G11, I remember always drooling over the G11 and cursing the G10.
Now the G15 I own is a loved and respected second camera, I don't use it much but my wife loves it 
The only complaint I have about this camera is its very poor dynamic range, I know I am spoiled with the Sony sensor my Nikon has but I do wish the G15 had a bit more DR.


----------



## TCampbell (Mar 4, 2015)

Here's a shot from my G1 X, but I've got the Canon "250 D" close-up diopter attached.  This is possibly the best close-up diopter in the industry.  It uses an achromatic doublet (two element diopter) instead of the vastly more common single-element diopters.   The achromatic doublet is designed to reduce the chromatic aberration which can be seen around the edges of the frame with single-element designs.  I've looked for other brands and, at one point, I found ONE other company that made a doublet - but then learned it's no longer available.  I've never found any others... but it's been a while since I looked.

Without that close-up diopter, the G1 X can't get anywhere near this close (it's not a good camera for close-up photography unless you get the 250 D diopter and the adapter ring that allows it to be attached to the front of the lens.)






I don't think you can get the filter adapter ring for the G7 X.  I only see them for the G1 X & G1 X II.  It allows you to attach any 58mm thread-on filter.


----------

